# Lightroom 2 selected Best Photo Application of the year by TIPA



## Denis Pagé (Apr 29, 2009)

Lightroom 2 has been selected as the best photo application of the year by the Technical Image Press Association _(TIPA)_!

See also Best of the year equipment in other categories here.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulations to the team at Adobe and to all of us who make LR a real community effort!!


----------

